# PPI Art Amp RipOff



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

W.T.H. ?


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

Funny stuff. My VERY FIRST amp was a Mobile Authority, wasnt this peticular model though. There are some knock offs of the PG M series made by Thump aswell.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hot shots is famous for that. They also did Phoenix Golds M series knockoff amps.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

If I read the serial number correctly, it's built 1998 - that gave the copycatters two years to duplicate the Art amp.


----------



## Vince1 (Aug 17, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Hot shots is famous for that. They also did Phoenix Golds M series knockoff amps.


I remember a shop back in the day telling me hot shots were made by phoenix gold. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like they purchased left over Art heatsinks and probably stuffed them with 2nd rate components. Still you would think PPI would have tried to slap them with a cease and desist.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> Looks like they purchased left over Art heatsinks and probably stuffed them with 2nd rate components. Still you would think PPI would have tried to slap them with a cease and desist.


NO. - Heatsinks are definetly not same as PPI. The crease leading to triangle is not as sharp as PPI did. It also lacks the water transfer network as all PPI Arts had. They are stupid close on overall size though.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Do they make end links?

/just wondering, informational use only


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen one at my local pawn shop. They are asking 75 for it but it's not worth anything since the guts are very different.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I do like those heat vents on the end caps.


----------



## Patriot_tech (Apr 28, 2008)

Interesting find anyway. I forgot about those and the PG copies as well.


----------



## andre#4 (Mar 31, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I just have to say that that "copy" of a ppi art amp is ugly. The shape is totally wrong. Angle is wrong too and it is missing some of the curves. That just shows the difference between a work of art and a lump of crap. The shapes and sizes are very similar, but one is beautiful and one is ugly as sin. Kind of like those pontiac fieros with ferrari body kits. they all look ugly because the proportions, curves, and sizes are wrong. Maybe not very wrong, but just a slight change in shape or size or proportion makes all the difference. 

To make a work of art, you have to be an artist with talent. That is why carolyn hall young, and the artists at pininfarina, ital design, bertone, franay, hibbard and darrin, etc. can make beautiful shapes and proportions, and these ripoff artists, even when they have a sample to copy, fail miserably every time.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree totally. What do I use on this fake amp? .45 cal or 45 Colt or 12 gauge shotgun? It's sitting in the closet with all my others, and I don't want Bad Mojo rubbing off from this bastard.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I had one in my old car, got it for free and powdercoated it... it worked great for a pair of MB quart comps - def not for sub duty. (Ran it from my Denon R1! an amp is an amp)


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

alm001 said:


> I had one in my old car, got it for free and powdercoated it... it worked great for a pair of MB quart comps - def not for sub duty. (Ran it from my Denon R1! an amp is an amp)


That is cheating!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

david in germany said:


> That is cheating!!!


Who's cheating? The owner or the company that made it, LOL:laugh::laugh:

That install is TOOO clean for that amp. I've seen high end amplifiers with some nasty wiring jobs.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Who's cheating? The owner or the company that made it, LOL:laugh::laugh:
> 
> That install is TOOO clean for that amp. I've seen high end amplifiers with some nasty wiring jobs.


Haha, thanks... I don't discriminate - clean [visible] wiring is important to me.

If I told you that this was in a 93 Saturn SL2 you might think the amp was too good for the car - we won't even mention the Denon.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

andre#4 said:


> Kind of like those pontiac fieros with ferrari body kits. they all look ugly because the proportions, curves, and sizes are wrong. .


Thats not really a fair comparison, There are quite a few different Ferrari replicas built on fieros with a wide variance of quality. The pontiac mera made in 88 and sold at pontiac dealerships is a pretty good knock off. So good of a knock off that Ferrari threatened a lawsuit


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

i sold those back when i had my stores for the money they hit hard and had power, those were the days.


----------

